# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Tour du lịch Mũi Né 2 ngày 479.000 Đ

## thietht

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH BIỂN MŨI NÉ - HÒN RƠM

Thời gian: 02 ngày 01 đêm

Phương tiện: Đi, Về bằng xe ô tô

*NGÀY 01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – PHAN THIẾT* 

05h30: Xe và HDV INTOUR đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Phan Thiết.
07h30: Đoàn dùng điểm tâm sáng tại Nhà Hàng Long Phụng Suối Tiên hoặc nhà hàng Hưng Phát. Tiếp tục lộ trình, trên xe đoàn tham gia các trò chơi vui nhộn, hát cho nhau nghe, thi hát karaoke, nghe thuyết minh về huyền thoại các vùng đất mà đoàn đi qua… (Quý khách có thể lựa chọn chương trình đi tham quan Khu Du Lịch Núi Tà Cú – Đi bằng cáp treo (Giá vé khứ hồi 65,000đ/khách vé khứ hồi – Chi phí tực túc), hoặc đi bộ lên núi. 

11h00: Đoàn khởi hành về lại Phan Thíêt dùng cơm trưa, nghỉ ngơi. Đi Mũi Né Trên đường đi đoàn nghe giới thiệu về tháp Chàm Pôshanư – một công trình kiến trúc văn hóa độc đáo của người Chăm Pa; di tích Lầu Ông Hoàng – nơi ghi dấu mối tình lãng mạn giữa Hàn Mạc Tử và Mộng Cầm. Tham quan rừng dừa Hàm Tiến, bãi đá Ông địa.

13h30: Tới Mũi Né, nhận phòng. Nghỉ ngơi.

15h00: Quý khách tập trung ra bãi biển tha gia các chương trình vận động trên biển như: Tát cạn biển đông, đưa nước về nguyồn, đá bống tình yêu, kéo co tình nhân,...

18h00: Quý khách dùng bữa tối bên người thân trong ánh hoàng hôn nơi phố biển.

*Buổi tối: Quý khách lựu trọn 1 trong 2 chương trình sau:*

*     Chương trình 1: Chương trình Sân khấu:*

           Tối quý khách tham gia chương trình Sân Khấu Hóa hoành tráng và ấn tượng cùng giàn âm thanh sống động do công ty DL INTOUR tổ chức với chủ đề “Ngày hội Công ty ”. Những phần quà hấp dẫn sẽ dành cho những ai may mắn và vui vẻ nhất  Cùng cắt bánh kem mừng sinh nhật và uống Champagne trong tiệc mừng sinh nhật tháng …... Tham gia những chương trình vui chơi giải trí với những phần quà hấp dẫn cùng nhiều phần quà thưởng hấp dẫn.

*Chương trình 2: Chương trình giao lưu lửa trại:*

           Quý khách tham gia chương trình “Giao Lưu Lửa Trại”, mọi người cùng nhau quay quay quần bên ánh lửa trại tham gia các trò chơi vui nhộn mang tính đồng đội, gắn kết mọi người với nhau do MC  Công ty du lịch INTOUR tổ chức. Cùng nhau thưởng thức Rượu Cần, Khoai nướng.

*Quý khách tự do khám phá tp. Phan thiết về đêm*

NGÀY 02: PHAN THIẾT – TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH

05h00: Xe và HDV DL INTOUR đưa quý khách đi tham quan Đồi Cát – Suối Hồng, một tác phẩm tuyệt tác của thiên nhiên, nơi khơi nguồn sáng tạo cho những tác phẩm nghệ thuật nổi tiếng.

07h30 :Big Grin: ùng điểm tâm sáng, xe đưa quý khách đi tham quan: Trường Dục Thanh - Nơi Nguyễn Tất Thành (Chủ tịch Hồ Chí Minh) đã dạy học từ tháng 9/1910 đến tháng 2/1911; Nhà bảo tàng về Chủ tịch Hồ Chí Minh và tượng đài về Người. Khu di tích Dục Thanh được Bộ Văn hoá Thông tin công nhận là Di tích Lịch sử văn hóa theo quyết định số 235 QĐ/ BT ngày 12- 4-1986.

11h30: Dùng cơm trưa, trả phòng.

12h30: Khởi hành về TP. Hồ Chí Minh, trên đường về ghé tham quan và mua sắm đặc sản tại Phan Thiết.

18h30: Về đến TP. Hồ Chí Minh, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu.

DL INTOUR chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại! Kết thúc chuyến tham quan!


KHÁCH SẠN 2*: 595.000đ/khách - Dành cho đoàn trên 200 khách

Trừ những ngày cuối tuần và ngày lễ tết

Lưu ý: Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi miễn phí, từ 06 đến 11 tuổi tính ½ giá vé (ngủ chung với bố mẹ)

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:

- Vận chuyển: Xe DL Huynhdai Aerospace 45 chỗ ngồi chỗ, đời mới, máy lạnh.

- Lưu trú: Ở khách sạn 2* đầy đủ tiện nghi. (Từ 2 – 4 khách/phòng).

- Ăn uống: Bữa chính: 03 bữa tiêu chuẩn 50.000/bữa (thực đơn đính kèm)

                   Bữa sáng: 02 bữa: phở, bún, hủ tíu… uống trà đá

- Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp

- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.

- Vé tham quan theo chương trình. Khăn lạnh, nước suối Aquafina chai 500ml/khách/ngày.

- Sân khấu hoặc lửa trại.

- Nón DL INTOUR, thuốc y tế.

- Tặng đoàn: Hình lưu niệm.

GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM:

- Thuế VAT.

- Vé cáp treo núi tà cú (Giá vé khứ hồi 65,000đ/khách vé khứ hồi).

- Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình.

*MỘT SỐ TRÒ CHƠI TRÊN BIỂN*

*1. ĐUA GHE NGO*

Cách chơi:

Người chơi được chia thành 3 - 5 đội, mỗi đội 10 người. Các đội sẽ ngồi xuống theo hàng dọc, chân của người ngồi sau sẽ để song song với chân của người ngồi trước; hai tay người ngồi trước nắm lấy cổ chân của người ngồi sau. Khi nghe lệnh xuất phát, các đội sẽ di chuyển tiến về phía vạch đích. Đội nào về đích trước tiên và không bị đứt khúc là đội thắng cuộc.

Luật chơi:

Các đội phải giữ nguyên tư thế như đã sắp trong quá trình đua. Đội nào bị đứt quãng sẽ bị loại.



*2. VŨ ĐIỆU TÌNH NỒNG:*

- Dụng cụ: bong bóng (nhiều), dây thun, dây nilon.

- Cách chơi: Chơi tập thể.

Mỗi đội có 5 cặp (tùy theo số lượng cụ thể), nam và nữ, cột chân vào nhau theo thế 2 người 3 chân (cột chân bằng dây nilong). Mỗi cặp được cột 3 cái bong bóng vào mắt cá chân ở vị trí thấp (3 bong bóng ở 3 chân). Tất cả các cặp đứng vào 3 ô vuông (tròn) mà BTC đã vạch sẵn. Khi có hiệu lệnh, các cặp sẽ tìm cách để đạp bể bong bóng của các cặp khác, không được di chuyển ra ngoài vòng tròn hay ô vuông đã định. Cặp nào của đội nào còn bong bóng trên chân thì đội đó thắng.

Quy định: - Không được cột bong bóng quá cao, không được cột trước mu bàn chân, không được đạp vào chân đối thủ (nhất là các bạn nữ), không được để đứt dây ni long ở giữa chân của mỗi cặp. Đội nào vi phạm, loại khỏi cuộc chơi.



*3. ĐÁ BÓNG TÌNH YÊU:*

- Dụng cụ: khung thành, bóng đá, dây nilon.

- Chơi theo cặp nam nữ, cột chân theo thế 2 người 3 chân. Mỗi đội có 5 cặp cùng thi đấu (như bóng đá mini). Sau 5 phút, không đội nào ghi được bàn thắng thì cho đá luân lưu).



*4. CHUI HẦM ĐỊA ĐẠO:*

Hai đội, mỗi đội 10 người.

Khi có hiệu lệnh người chơi phải tư thế khom lưng. Lấy lòng ngực làm hầm địa đạo. người cuối hàng chui vào lên vị trí đầu hàng rồi tiếp tục tư thế làm hầm, cứ thế luân phiên nhau cho đến khi người cuối hàng về đến đích. Đội nào về trước thắng cuộc.

*5. AI DÀI HƠN AI:*

Xép thành hai hang dọc. khi có hiệu lệnh. Người chơi nằm xuống cát (đất) người nối người làm sao cho hàng đội mình dài nhất.

Lưu ý: Có thể dùng bất cứ vật gì trên người mình đều có thể mang ra tham dự. VD: dây nịt, áo, quần dài, tóc… trò này rất vui và có thể chơi lúc kết  thúc chương trình.



*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH SÂN KHẤU*
NỘI DUNG CHÍNH

Phần 01:  

-    Nhạc nền :
-    MC giới thiệu sơ về chương trình.
-    Giới thiệu đại biểu

-    MC mời lãnh đạo Công ty  lên phát biểu và  tuyên bố khai mạc chươngtrình

Phần 02: Chương trình gameshow: Gồm một số trò chơi như sau:

    Tiên nữ cỡi Cọp vàng
    Ăn trái cấm
    Bé khỏe bé ngoan
    Chọn vợ gã chồng
    Tóc anh đuôi gà
    Disco tình yêu
    Cha cha cha đọc báo…

Phần 03: Chương trình giọng Ca Vàng của Công ty

        Đăng ký bằng nhiều hình thức như Đơn Ca, Song Ca, Tốp Ca….. BTC sẽ bình chọn giọng ca đăng quang trong đêm (IDOL 2010) để trao giải.

Phần 04: Sinh nhật hồng

BTC cùng chúc mừng các thành viên trong công ty có ngày sinh nhật trong tháng đi du lịch, cùng hòa mình với điệu nhạc của ca khúc “Happy Birthday”, bên chiếc Bánh Kem và Ngọn Đèn Cầy lung linh thật hạnh phúc( sinh nhật tập thể). Nhảy theo vũ điệu Disco giành giải thưởng có giá trị.


MỘT SỐ TRÒ CHƠI LỬA TRẠI


Khai mạc lửa trại: Quản trò tuyên bố lý do khai mạc lửa trại, mời trưởng đoàn chăm lửa.


TRÒ CHƠI KHỞI ĐỘNG:

BÀ TÁM ĐI CHỢ:  

  Người chơi đi vòng  tròn lửa trại, vừa đi vừa hát theo người quản trò, vừa làm những  động tác theo lời nói của người quản trò theo cấp độ từ dẽ đến khó.


LỒNG CHIM:         

  Người quản trò sẽ yêu cầu những người tham gia lửa trại tạo ra mỗi nhóm gồm 03 người (tùy theo số lượng nam nữa có thể 02 nam một nữ hoặc 02 nữ một nam), hai người năm tay lại đứng đối diện nhau tạo thành một cài lòng, một người đứng giữa làm chim, lòng và chim sẽ hành  động theo lời nói của quản trò.

BÃO THỔI:             

  Người quản sẽ rao: Bão thổi bão thổi bảo thôi, người chơi đáp lại: thổi đâu thổi đâu thổi đâu, người quản trò sẽ đáp lại bất cứ phương hướng nào và người chơi sẽ hành động bắng cách nghiêng người về phía đó theo cấp độ từ thấp tới cao.

TRÒ CHƠI VẬN ĐỘNG:

ĐỆ TỬ THIẾU LÂM: 

Người quản trò đóng giả là người học võ từ Thiếu Lâm Tự về, hướng dẫn lại cho người chơi một số động tác, người chơi thực hiện theo lời hướng dẫn của quản trò theo cấp độ từ chậm tới nhanh, ai làm không đúng theo lời hướng dẫn quản trò bị phạt.

TA LÀ HOÀNG HẬU: 

 Khi người quản trò hô: Hoàng hậu giá lâm, tất cả những người tham gia phải cúi thấp hơn hoàng hậu, sau đó người quản trò chạy vòng tròn chỉ bất cứ người nào là hoàng hậu thì hai người chơi đứng hai bên người được chỉ phải cuối chào, người nào chậm thì sẽ bị phạt.

AI NHANH HƠN:  

Người quản trò hô: Đoàn kết đoàn kết đại đoàn kết, người chơi đáp lại kết máy kết máy, kết máy, người quản trò sẽ ra yêu cầu kết 03, kết 02 (Hai người kết lại với nhau) hoặc người quản trò nói kết 03 người (Hai nam một nữ đúng tên hai chân) thì người chơi phải làm theo, người nào làm chậm hoặc thiếu người hoặc không đúng theo yêu cầu sẽ bị loại.

NGƯỜI THỢ SĂN:      

   Người quản trò sẽ đóng vai trò là người thợ săn, còn người chơi là đóng vai trò là người bị săn, khi người quản trò chỉ vào người chơi hô: “Đùng” người chơi đáp lại là “Á” hoặc người quản trò có thể hô là Á thì người chơi phải chĩ ngược lại người quản trò là “Đùng”, trò chơi mang ti1ng phản xạ nhanh, ai làm không đúng theo lời nói quản trò sẽ bị phạt.


Kết thúc lửa trại, đoàn ngồi quang lửa trại thưởng thức khoai lang nướng vùi cát biển.

INTOUR – VUI TRỌN TOUR!

Liên hệ Mr Hiệp: Đặt tour du lịch, Đặt phòng khách sạn, Booking vé máy bay, cho thuê xe du lịch, xe hợp đồng, xe cưới, làm visa, tư vấn đi du lịch, hội nghị, hội thảo khách hàng.

Di động:      0934 79 77 79 - 0937 42 40 42

Điện thoại: (08) 39896536

Fax:                 (08) 62958356

Email:             dulich@intour.com.vn – luonghiep@intour.com.vn

Yahoo:            vanhiep_intour@yahoo.com – intour_hcm_vn@yahoo.com

Website:       Công ty Du lịch Intour, Tour du lịch, Xe du lịch, Vé máy bay, Visa 

Địa chỉ:          117 o Phan Văn Trị - P. 10 – Q. Gò Vấp – TP. Hồ Chí Minh

----------

